# 11 yo entrepreneur at craft show



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

We went to a local craft show yesterday and had our own family booth. My daughter is 11, and she makes goats milk soap and bath salts. I had some crocheted items, and my father put out some wood turnings and metal sculpture. We all did pretty well, but my daughter did REALLY well! She was so wonderful! All the little girls that came by our booth got a run down on how Kirsten has had her own business since she was 9, and that they could do it too! She asked them about hobbies and crafts that they enjoyed, and then gave them advice on how they could market their talents and sell their items. She passed out cards to her Etsy store, and sold a ton of soap & bath salts! We're nearly sold out!!! She'll be using most of her profits to buy more supplies, and she's interested in creating her own lip gloss, chap stick and facial cleansers next. I'm so proud of her!!!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

awesome! I can't wait until my kids are old enough to do this kind of thing!
btw- what's her etsy store link? (need stocking stuffers!)


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

congrats Im all for child labor I think its great shes found something she enjoys and is good at.
This will teach her good principals when she grows up and has a business as well. Maybe she will be the next kate and ashley olsen line of items on the market.
I wish her well.


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Vashti, that's wonderful! I can see why you are so proud! You certainly have every right to be!

Penny


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

good gracious! Sounds like she'll be the next Martha Stewart. (in this case, that's a GOOD thing) Congratulations on raising a child who not only has talent but smarts to go with it  hmmm (and "well done" to you on being smart enough to let her run with her talent!)

geez. at 9 had her own business. When I was 9, I could barely handle a lemonade stand IF my mother made the lemonade!


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

I dunno...after seeing pics of Hoggie's 6yo girl knitting, I think my dd might have some competition! Oh, her Etsy store is funkyfairy.etsy.com It's pretty bare right now, as we sold so much at the show, but she'll be filling it back up very soon!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Congratulations on raising a child who not only has talent but smarts to go with it  hmmm (and "well done" to you on being smart enough to let her run with her talent!)



Second this all the way. You are both doing REALLY well 

hoggie


----------



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

Vashti said:


> I dunno...after seeing pics of Hoggie's 6yo girl knitting, I think my dd might have some competition! Oh, her Etsy store is funkyfairy.etsy.com It's pretty bare right now, as we sold so much at the show, but she'll be filling it back up very soon!


thanks! I'll check back! love to support etsy folks too!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Vashti - does your DD make the soap from scratch using lye? How does she (you LOL) cope with her using it? I ask because in the spring we will hav emore goats milk than we know what to do with and I had considered making soap. I got put off because of having the lye around with my DD around the place.

Obviously she is a good bit younger than your DD but I would be interested how you deal with it?

hoggie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Gosh, the self confidence this sort of thing builds is worth diamonds. And, she gets right out there and acts like "the adult", without Mom stepping in for her and doing her talking. You go girl!


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Hoggie: We haven't tried using lye yet...that's next. So far, we've only "hand-milled" the soap. Thats when you purchase plain goats milk soap, grind it up and melt it down, add your own herbs, spices & oils (and anything else the recipe calls for) and then bar it back up. My DH made wood forms for us, and I worked with the hot soap with her. We used recipes that I found in books and online, and she measured and put all the ingredients in, stirred it up and poured it into the forms. We waited two weeks, then we bought a wonderful verigated cutter. The cutter actually made quite a bit of difference, as folks loved the beautiful shape the soap was made into when it was cut. You can see the waves of the varigation in the soap in her Etsy shop. 

The profits from her craft show sales are going toward purchasing REAL soapmaking equipment. Kirsten, my dd is pretty responsible, and with me right there with her, and the two of us being extroardinarily careful, I'm really not worried about using the lye with her. We have protective clothing, eye goggles and good gloves just for doing this sort of thing. We'll make sure to do it when we don't have any other distractions, so that we can take our time and be very precautious. I'll let you know how it goes after we get the equipment ordered. 

I've been wanting to have a more self-sufficient household, and we're getting milk goats too soon. Making our own soap has been one of my goals for awhile. I'm thankfulto have such a wonderful person to do it with! My dd amazes me every day. She's hoping to have her own business that pays for college, and wants to have her own beauty care line made from natural products. I want to do all I can to help her. I was so lost and confused when I was younger...I can't believe that this little girl is mine!


----------

